# No payment yet.. Anyone not paid today?



## Bostondcs (Apr 21, 2015)

Since I start driving uber back in January, I always received payment on Thursday morning. When I wake up on Thursday, I check my bank account first and money is always in the account. Well, I just woke up and checked my account and money did not come in the account. So I went to check my email and I didn't get an email that says "raiser has paid you". What is going on? Did anyone else not received their pay today?


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

Bostondcs said:


> Since I start driving uber back in January, I always received payment on Thursday morning. When I wake up on Thursday, I check my bank account first and money is always in the account. Well, I just woke up and checked my account and money did not come in the account. So I went to check my email and I didn't get an email that says "raiser has paid you". What is going on? Did anyone else not received their pay today?


I'm in Dallas, no pay here either. I normally get an email two days before deposit that says "Your payment is on it's way..."

Didn't happen this week. If I'm not paid by tomorrow there's gonna be a big problem between me and Uber.


----------



## Bostondcs (Apr 21, 2015)

Actually, I did not get that email either.. Hmm.. This is not good.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

No "raisier paid you" email for me either.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

No pay in Austin either ... gonna go to the office ... we are going to have some words.
* I guess that's one way to get a work stoppage ... don't pay the drivers.
Glad it's not just me ... but I'm not driving for Free so send me my money!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

$50B company shouldn't have cash flow problems ... WTF


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I found a couple bucks under my pillow this morning so yeah I got paid.

It comes as "Uber Tech" now and not Raiser. Maybe they are in the middle of the transition. 

I've been paid by UT the last two weeks.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> It comes as "Uber Tech" now and not Raiser


Ok ... fine. But still didn't get paid. 
Last 2 weeks it came 1 day early. But I'm definitely not cool with 1 day late.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Damn son all I was trying to do is provide a little info in case people wasn't aware of the change.

Take it up with Goober


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Teksaz appreciate the info


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Yup. No get paid here, either... We striking today?


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Money has been deposited in bank - under 'Uber Tech'

Just no email


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Lyft on uber off


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Shit in Cali here...paid? Hell I already spent it...so yes paid


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Nope, not paid yet. DFW


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I got mine from Uber Tech. No email, but payment is in account, I just checked! Yippee!


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

We are being told that the problem is with CitiBank and that the _"Money has left Uber and gone to CitiBank"_


----------



## suvdrive (Oct 8, 2015)

No pay DFW... Highly Upset


----------



## Bostondcs (Apr 21, 2015)

Mine came in


----------



## nooneyouknowof (Sep 28, 2015)

Omaha here. I got the email and got paid.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> We are being told that the problem is with CitiBank and that the _"Money has left Uber and gone to CitiBank"_


Probably a form letter ... because drivers in Austin with a ton of different banks - Chase, Wells, USAA, Regions, etc ... we all got similar letters ... blaming our banks


----------



## Mmyers1209 (Oct 8, 2015)

Anyone in Austin gotten their Uber payment yet? Mine's still MIA.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

usually i get paid from raiser at about 7:10 am est from raiser

today i got it at 2am from uber inc


----------



## MajorPayne (Oct 13, 2014)

Boston dcs, did yours post as Rasier LLC or Uber Tech? Haven't gotten paid in Dallas yet....


----------



## chefmike67 (Sep 2, 2015)

no email, but it is in bank.


----------



## chefmike67 (Sep 2, 2015)

mine said UBER Tech, usually Raiser,,, wonder what is up???


----------



## Shaunanick (Oct 8, 2015)

Looks like just a Texas problem? Austin here and no pay...just checked. AGAIN


----------



## krytenTX (May 7, 2015)

Same here. No pay. No pending. Same lame ass canned email. No driving from me until I get paid, and that includes ACL (Austin City Limits, for those not from this area). I'm an XL driver, and there are not a lot of us here, so they need my vehicle on the road.


----------



## Mmyers1209 (Oct 8, 2015)

Just sent an email to Uber support. Same blanket email. Payment has been sent out but it could take until Tuesday to the bank to deposit. 
Unlike every week for the past 5 months where my funds were present and available Thursday morning. Looks like family time this weekend instead of driving.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Mmyers1209 said:


> Just sent an email to Uber support. Same blanket email. Payment has been sent out but it could take until Tuesday to the bank to deposit.
> Unlike every week for the past 5 months where my funds were present and available Thursday morning. Looks like family time this weekend instead of driving.


you'll be driving. I see drivers driving as I type this.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

I got no email but my payment is PENDING??? How does a auto ACH go into a Pending status?


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

I got mine but I think they can afford it. Lol.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> I got no email but my payment is PENDING??? How does a auto ACH go into a Pending status?


Pending would normally mean the bank has received the deposit but it's waiting for the time to expire that Uber wants it to post.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

How many threads are there going to be about this?


----------



## Odessamc (Oct 8, 2015)

i just checked my account still haven't gotten paid yet


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

So is this Goobers way of punishing Texas for the DFW Black Strike?

I wouldn't put anything past Travis the Prick


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> So is this Goobers way of punishing Texas for the DFW Black Strike?
> 
> I wouldn't put anything past Travis the Prick


I got paid today on time as usual, but it's worth noting that last week I got paid on Wednesday. Depends on who you bank with, as I think they're experiencing a 1 day processing delay that wasn't a fault of their own.


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

paid here in LA


----------



## Nate R (Jul 17, 2015)

Looks like we are trending locally in Austin on this.

#NoPayNoDrive


----------



## cnjdriver (Apr 20, 2015)

My pay came in under a different name this week. Came in as Uber. They must be doing their own payroll now.


----------



## Frank_Howard (Mar 4, 2015)

Dallas - not paid - **** Uber / **** Kalanick / Strike!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nate R (Jul 17, 2015)

Mine came in last week under Uber not Raiser.


----------



## NewDallasUber (Sep 14, 2015)

DFW here, just got told by support that it will process within 48 hours, this is bullshit.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> I got paid today on time as usual, but it's worth noting that last week I got paid on Wednesday. Depends on who you bank with, as I think they're experiencing a 1 day processing delay that wasn't a fault of their own.


Can't find a single person who got paid in Austin. Just left the ATX Office (Yeah we have a "real" office now; actually, it opens Monday) ... anyway, ATX Staff said they know about the payment issue and are "working on it" (whatever that means) ... but no real ETA on when we'll get paid. Though a bunch of drivers have said they are not planning on driving in Austin until the payment is in the bank.

For what it's worth, I'm probably gonna drive ... I have enough cash to fill the tank for the next couple of days. But anyone asks me "How do you like driving for Uber?" today ... I'm gonna say something like ... I liked it until they cut the rates and until they stopped paying the drivers on time.

I don't know about you guys, but unlike the small handful of people who are driving for "fun" ... I don't have a "slush fund" and I need Uber to pay me on time. According to the Uber Partner Agreement (https://goo.gl/JtfzPZ) ... Uber agrees to pay us weekly; so unless we get paid by Friday ... Uber will be in breach of that Agreement ... my 2¢


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Nate R said:


> Mine came in last week under Uber not Raiser


Probably Uber thought they could do a better job handling paychecks themselves vs. using Bill.com. Hey Uber ... you can't. Just pay the handling fee to Bill.com and stop jerking off with the pennies you're giving to the drivers.


----------



## suvdrive (Oct 8, 2015)

Uber updates drivers in Dallas.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

_[UBER] Important update regarding partner payments: http://t.uber.com/dfwupdate1008

-The Uber DFW Team_


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Just unleashed our social media ninjas ... to retweet -

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652188605138341888Trending for *Uber Austin* - https://twitter.com/search?q=uber austin
Trending for *ACL Fest* - https://twitter.com/search?q=acl%20fest


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

nooneyouknowof said:


> Omaha here. I got the email and got paid.


Me too--thank goodness. Sorry to hear some of you are having trouble--not cool. Also, the deposit line still says "Rasier," so now I'm curious about this "Uber Tech" business...


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> Can't find a single person who got paid in Austin. Just left the ATX Office (Yeah we have a "real" office now; actually, it opens Monday) ... anyway, ATX Staff said they know about the payment issue and are "working on it" (whatever that means) ... but no real ETA on when we'll get paid. Though a bunch of drivers have said they are not planning on driving in Austin until the payment is in the bank.
> 
> For what it's worth, I'm probably gonna drive ... I have enough cash to fill the tank for the next couple of days. But anyone asks me "How do you like driving for Uber?" today ... I'm gonna say something like ... I liked it until they cut the rates and until they stopped paying the drivers on time.
> 
> I don't know about you guys, but unlike the small handful of people who are driving for "fun" ... I don't have a "slush fund" and I need Uber to pay me on time. According to the Uber Partner Agreement (https://goo.gl/JtfzPZ) ... Uber agrees to pay us weekly; so unless we get paid by Friday ... Uber will be in breach of that Agreement ... my 2¢


^^^
Just tell your passengers that Uber's checks bounce.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Wahoo ... got paid today.

But fair warning Uber; next time you screw with my paycheck ... the little ninjas will not be so nice.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

It would have been costly & embarrassing for Uber if a ton of drivers didn't p/u people at ACL this weekend. Lyft would have loved it, pax not so much.


----------



## krytenTX (May 7, 2015)

Yea I got mine sometime last night/early morning. It was there at 5AM. I did not drive yesterday at all, because I figured if I was not getting paid, then I won't drive until I do. 

Still pissed that they ****ed this up! Luckily I had enough in my account to cover bills for another day. This sucks that I (and I'm sure many others) need Uber money to supplement paycheck to survive.


----------



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

suvdrive said:


> View attachment 14976
> Uber updates drivers in Dallas.


I think they're trolling you when they say they know how "disruptive" not getting paid is. 'Disrupt' is a positive term for them.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

no pay, what??? strike!!!! lol


----------



## adriang63 (Oct 14, 2015)

No payment in NC as well.


----------

